# Trail of Tears - West Barnstable, MA _ 7/27/09



## Greg (Jul 27, 2009)

Got out for my first ride while out on the Cape. Parked at the entrance of the Otis-Atwood conservation area. Explored that small area for a bit and I think I've seen everything in there. Eventually crossed Route 149 to ride the Trail of Tears area.

this area basically runs east-west paralleling the mid-Cape highway with a powerline roughly cutting it in half. Today I decided to explore the north side of the powerlines. From the small parking area on 149, I took the green trail to the red. Rode the red for a bit and took the blue across the powerline. really nice riding in here. typical Cape MTB trails, buffed sandy roller coaster like single track. At one point I stumbled on an area which, according to the signs is a shooting range! Meandered aroung and decided to head back.

That's when I started hearing gunshots. Yikes! It seemed each trail I tried took me closer. Eventually made it out without getting popped by any good ole boys...

I have the hardtail out here and actually enjoyed it a lot. perfect for the more gentle rolling trails out here. being solo, i wasn't looking for gnar anyway. Great on the climbs, nice and light and real easy to flick around. Might actually try to build up an uber light light HT with this frame. Anyway - about 8.5 miles. I'll upload the track to Crankfire when I get home.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds like a nice ride.  Way to rock the HT!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2009)

Some pictures from Greg:





































Not what I was picturing in m head at all.  When I think of the Cape I think of sand and beaches and stuff.


----------



## severine (Jul 27, 2009)

That "Shooting Range" pic is a little scary.


----------



## Greg (Jul 27, 2009)

no idea what scotts rock was but it was right by the shooting range. maybe poor scott was picked off or something... :lol: It looked like some guys use that rock as a kicker. Found a few other ladder rock bridges too. That last pic demonstrates how much of the riding is - sparse forest with lots of low growth. This particular area is not near the shore, Brian.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> This particular area is not near the shore, Brian.



That's what I'm saying, in my head it's all near the shore.   Guess I need to get out to the Cape and explore more often....


----------



## 2knees (Jul 27, 2009)

dude, put the bike away and go lay on the beach with some coronas!


----------



## Trev (Jul 27, 2009)

severine said:


> That "Shooting Range" pic is a little scary.



Ya, I guess dressing up as a target wouldn't be the best idea.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 27, 2009)

Nothing like live fire to make the ride more interesting!!

steveo


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> I have the hardtail out here and actually enjoyed it a lot. Great on the climbs, nice and light and real easy to flick around.



Having been relegated to my hard tail for the better part of the last month I agree!! 

Regardless, It looks like some fine riding and more importantly unlike CT the trails actually look like there dry and rolling well. Enjoy the rest of your vacation!! :beer:


----------



## JD (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice single track!  Was gonna boat tomorrow, now I'm gonna ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's some more pictures that Greg sent me today, also from TOT.  Looks like some cool stuntry.


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2009)

Definitely not what I'd expect on the Cape. Pretty cool!


----------



## Trev (Jul 29, 2009)

Day Trip!  lol

I can fit 4 guys/gals and bikes in the Jeep... when we going?

lol.. good stuff.. good stuff


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm all over that place like a fat kid on a cupcake.  That place is 15 or so min. from my in-laws place.  I like the stunts in those pics.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow!!  Way to find the goods Greg!!   Did you hit that bridge rock???   Just watch your 6 if your riding in the woods in P town :-o

steveo


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Just watch your 6 if your riding in the woods in P town :-o
> 
> steveo



Probabaly a few other's watching his 6 out there   Might want to slip on an extra pair of bike shorts or two for safety when riding p-town dunes! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's the track on Crankfire. Turned out to be 8.6 miles:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=604

http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=192&t=604&w=462,524,525&k=&h=


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Did you hit that bridge rock???



I hit the smaller one. I attempted the larger one, but you need to ride within a foot or so of the edge of the rock (along a 5 foot drop near the top) to line up for the down ladder. Plus getting up on that rock requires a 18" or so step up which is also right along the edge (far left of the pic). I freaked when I tried it and toppled to the left almost barely clicking out in time before crashing on a pointed part of that big rock (out of view). I was solo and not interested in trying it again.


----------



## JD (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks fun.


----------

